# Great North Run ! 14/15 sept 2013



## HOBIE (Sep 6, 2013)

Great North Run is on again. Lots of lovelly people competing for Diabetes.  Duk have got a pitch to cheer them on 1mile from finnish. My son is doing Junior Great North run on sat. I will be at both events, roadshow on sat & on the finnish line on sun.  Good luck to everyone !


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2013)

There was more than 600 people doing it for Duk last year.  Best of luck to all who are doing it this year


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'll be there, running for DUK!

Richard


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2013)

Well done Richard !!  We will be at 1mile from end if you need anything


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 9, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Well done Richard !!  We will be at 1mile from end if you need anything



Probably oxygen.. and beer!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2013)

Good luck to everyone taking part! Try to keep close to that Mo Farah - he'll pull you round in a good time!


----------



## VanessaK (Sep 10, 2013)

Northener I reckon mo with have run, had a cool down, had his lunch by the time I even get over the start line lol  hope the weather is good and the crowds and adrenaline carry me round the 13 miles think I am gonna need it......Will def need that last mile push from hobie and the crowd  x


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2013)

Good on you Vanessa !   Weather has cooled a bit.  I am not a runner but have peddled from house to start & then followed course 25mile. The Bands on the roundebouts are amazing. It is an "EVENT"  Good luck Vanessa against Mo(Who ).  Oxygen tank on order Richard .  Hope crowd helps "YOU"


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2013)

Good luck Vanessa! Hope you enjoy the day, I'm sure you will  In 2008 I ran the Great South Run, and as we stood at the start we could see Paula Radcliffe on the big screen. Yup, by the time I got over the start line she had finished and was back at her hotel before I finished!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 11, 2013)

Paula was good Northy ! (so dont feel to bad)                                    Every year an elderly lady does the "Great North Run" pushing a pram.          I have seen her more than 5 times doing this.                                     What a good sport !


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 11, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Oxygen tank on order Richard .  Hope crowd helps "YOU"



Cheers Ian!


----------



## Donald (Sep 15, 2013)

found out yesterday  I have a niece running this year hope she does well .


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2013)

Donald said:


> found out yesterday  I have a niece running this year hope she does well .



Hope she enjoys it and doesn't get too wet Donald!


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 15, 2013)

Warm fluffy towels at the finish line might be welcome, and maybe a tot of rum?  Hope all goes well.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 15, 2013)

Congratulations to everyone who ran the GNR today! Hope everything went well, and you are now bathing in the warm glow of a fantastic sense of achievement.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 15, 2013)

Was down there & as normal was excellent !   To everyone who took part WELL WELL DONE !  There were more than 3000 lovelly  people doing it for Duk this year. Was on the cheer point 1mile from finnish line & seen a lot of people doing some hard work. They deserve a medal


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 15, 2013)

Well done to everyone who took part & hope you are all enjoying a well deserved radox bath!


----------



## Donald (Sep 15, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hope she enjoys it and doesn't get too wet Donald!



Have not heard anything yet she must still be soaking her feet


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 15, 2013)

They can All Say they ran with Mo !


----------



## Donald (Sep 16, 2013)

As regards my niece who did the run,  The info I received is She ran in 2: 20: 29 verified  from the chip she wore and placed 27431


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2013)

Donald said:


> As regards my niece who did the run,  The info I received is She ran in 2: 20: 29 verified  from the chip she wore and placed 27431



Excellent Donald!


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 16, 2013)

I did it, in 2:05 - almost 4 minutes faster than last year! First 8 miles were comfortable - on course for sub 2 hour finish, then started getting knee pains. At the post run massage was told my glutes were tight, probably caused by the run, so will be adding strenghtening exercises to my training. Roll on next year!

Missed Hobie in the crowds of cheering spectators!

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2013)

Congratulations Richard! Great time!


----------



## VanessaK (Sep 16, 2013)

He he mine didn't quite go according to plan....last year did it in 2.59 this year 3.22.....first 7 miles really good flying then here's summary.... felt sick, saw friend felt bit better, felt sick, was sick at side of road sorry to my fellow runners, felt better then felt sick again kind of staggered walked over the finish...then staggered walked to medical tent, e where the brilliant red cross checked me over rehydrated me for an hour or so  positives finished it, blood suffers were good and constant just think the lack of water did it....think because it was cold and wet I didn't really get hot and thirsty..oh well every days a school day


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2013)

VanessaK said:


> He he mine didn't quite go according to plan....last year did it in 2.59 this year 3.22.....first 7 miles really good flying then here's summary.... felt sick, saw friend felt bit better, felt sick, was sick at side of road sorry to my fellow runners, felt better then felt sick again kind of staggered walked over the finish...then staggered walked to medical tent, e where the brilliant red cross checked me over rehydrated me for an hour or so  positives finished it, blood suffers were good and constant just think the lack of water did it....think because it was cold and wet I didn't really get hot and thirsty..oh well every days a school day



Aw Vanessa, really sorry to hear you had such a rough time  BIG congratulations on finishing it after all that, you did better than Paula Radcliffe did in the 2004 Olympic Marathon, so keep that thought in your mind  Better luck next year!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Vanessa sorry you where not to well. The weather was strange & hydration gets me. Your time was pretty good under the circumstances.  Richard you did very good.  A bit more training & you could be behind Mo   Hope everyones legs arnt to bad


----------

